# Epsom Salt vs Aquarium Salt ..?



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I know that salt is often a good first treatment for various Betta illnesses. But I am confused about which salt to use for which problem.

I thought it would be nice to have a thread where the difference is explained. I'm sure I am not the only one who would like to know more! 

I only currently have aquarium salt on hand, but I plan to get some epsom salt soon. Just to have in case I ever need it. So, if I could find out the uses of both these salts I could print it out for easy reference later. 

So, anyone want to enlighten me on the proper uses and dosages on both aquarium and epsom salts?

Thank you!!


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

hi, i've been gathering info for myself and turning it into a book for quick reference. epsom salts are used as a laxitive for bloated fish, it helps them pass food, usually used in combination with fasting. Aquarium salt is general use and can be added to any aquarium at a rate of 1 tbsp/gal, according to this an other sites. Go to diseases and prevention part of the forum and read the stickies. Very informative. Interestingly enough i stumbled across some info that give a strong case not to use salts at all, unless absolutly needed. Here it is:

Salt is detrimental to freshwater fish and plants in varying degrees. To understand why, we must understand what salt does in water.

Salt makes the water more dense than the same water without salt. The aquarium contains water. The bodies of fish and plant leaves also contain water [just as we do--we are, what is it, 90-some percent water?]. The water in the aquarium and the water in the fish/plant is separated by a semi-permeable layer which is the cell. Water can pass through this cell. When either body of water is more dense, the other less-dense body of water will pass through the membrane to equalize the water on both sides.

Water is constantly passing through the cells of fish by osmosis in an attempt to equate the water inside the fish (which is more dense) with the water in the aquarium. Put another way, the aquarium water is diluting the fish's body water until they are equal. Freshwater fish regularly excrete this water through respiration and urination. This is the issue behind pH differences as well as salt and other substances. It increases the fish's work--the kidney is used in the case of salt--which also increases the fish's stress in order to maintain their internal stability. Also, the fish tends to produce more mucus especially in the gills; the reason now seems to be due to the irritant property of salt--the fish is trying to get away from it.

But as you asked specifically about plants: when salt is added to the aquarium water, the water inside the plant cells is less dense so it escapes through the cells. The result is that the plant literally dries out, and will wilt. I've so far been unable to find a measurement of how much salt will be detrimental to plants; all authorities I have found do note that some species are more sensitive than others, and all recommend no salt in planted aquaria.

I have an interesting measurement for fish. Dr. Stanley Weitzman, who is Emeritus Research Scientist at the Department of Ichthyology of the Smithsonian Institute in Washington and an acknowledged authority on characoid fishes, writes that 100 ppm of salt is the maximum for characins, and there are several species that show considerable stress leading to death at 60 ppm. 100 ppm is equal to .38 of one gram of salt per gallon of water. One level teaspoon holds six grams of salt. You mention 1 to 3 teaspoons per gallon. If you have characins in this tank, that would be 6 to 18 grams per gallon, which is at minimum 15 times the amount they tolerate. Livebearers have a higher tolerance (mollies exist in brackish water) so the salt may be safe for them.

Now perhaps you know why I never recommend salt.

Byron. 

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...e-my-plants-fighting-ich-41075/#ixzz1vAo7eVBb

Thought this was an interesting read, possibly worth adding to stickies?


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

The are both mixed at 1 tbsp/gal ,unless giving extreme treatments or fighting specific diseases.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i personally use aquarium salt. Works like a charm!


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

i use aquarium salt as well in my hospital tanks, just not in my planted aquariums. I have 2 sick fish currently being treated in salt, after reading this article I plan on not adding salt to the next water change and see if there is a noticable difference, as i have been seeing mucus in the tanks.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The basic rule:
If your fish has an external problem, such as fin rot, use AQ salt.
If your fish has an internal problem, such as bloating, use epsom salt.
Use them as treatments, not preventatives. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> The basic rule:
> If your fish has an external problem, such as fin rot, use AQ salt.
> If your fish has an internal problem, such as bloating, use epsom salt.
> Use them as treatments, not preventatives.
> ...


Yes! This is just what I needed. 

Thank you!


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if cory's can handle epsom salt? i'm reading conflicting opinions and i don't think i can wait too much longer to treat my lil sick guy... Thanks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not all specie of fish can tolerate any amount of salt-you should always research that specie first before using any salt and/or medication...especially with corydoras an some tetra and plecos......

Also, lots of aquatic plants can't tolerate any amount of aquarium salt-some can like anubias, ferns and several others, however, plants can tolerate Epsom salt and is often used as a plant fert.

For Betta splendens-they can tolerate short term use of sodium chloride (_aquarium salt_) in dosages of 1-3tsp/gal...I like to limit treatment to 10 days-up to 14 days on rare occasions.

I use aquarium salt (_sodium chloride_) for external problems-limit to 10 days
I use Epsom salt (_magnesium sulfate_) for internal problems-can be used long term

However, if I need to treat both an internal and external problem I will use Epsom salt 1-3tsp/gal.

Both Epsom an Aquarium salt have antibacterial/fungal properties


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

*Heavy dosage*

To me and what I understand.. if I'm not mistaken- dosage is normally one , up to possibly three teaspoons per gallon. Am I seeing correctly that brettwashere is recommending a tablespoon per gallon?...CJD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Teaspoons not tablespoons per gallon! Tablespoons would be way too much.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Aq salt cures ich, velvet, some internal parasites, fin rot, body rot, bacterial and fungal infections.... Etc.

Epsom salt cures swim bladder disorder, bloat, relieves constipation, etc.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all very much!

And that you Oldfishlady for the great information! <3


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, and I did that more than once, too. " Slaps head in frustration" should be teaspoon. I will go back and edit so no one uses my misinformation.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Love this thread.

Where can I get epsom salt? Anyone have a link to the brand or what I should look for?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Shoppers drug mart and most pharmacy stores sell epsom salts.. just be sure to get the pure unscented ones. They are used for bathing for people.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oooo awesome. I think the boy I just rescued today has SBD, so I want to be prepared. There's a CVS right near me, thankfully.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate)....when you look on the label you should see direction for internal use for human constipation.....that is the one you want...if it is safe for us to drink it is safe to use in the tank and for our plants in both the aquarium and to promote flowering in outside and house plants......great plant food too....magnesium.....

Most stores that have a pharmacy dept will sell Epsom salt...walmart, drug stores, grocery stores...etc....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Off topic but Epsom salts promote flowering in house plants? That's great, I should try that for my anthurium!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Off topic but Epsom salts promote flowering in house plants? That's great, I should try that for my anthurium


Yup. The one I have gives more instructions on how to use it for plants then it does for how to use it as a drink or soak


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Off topic but Epsom salts promote flowering in house plants? That's great, I should try that for my anthurium!


I use it with all my flowering shrubs to promote flowering...works like a charm...my Peony love it......tomato plants love it...all plants...lol....
Great stuff....


----------

